# AMDC



## Aima Lakhera (Dec 5, 2012)

the college is great and all...but i just think the hostel rules are way too strict. Maybe I should have just gone to FMH as planned initially :facepalm: :dead:


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Wat kindda ristrictions do they put? Lame people  dw u might get use to


----------



## Aima Lakhera (Dec 5, 2012)

Um well to begin with...we aren't allowed to walk to college...which sucks coz that makes us late most of the time. We have to wait for the bus and then other girls n its just a whole process...mind you the college is across the street. Literally. And then...our windows dont open...n there's like a fence type of thing over the one that does open...its like prison lol...other than that we can only leave if someone comes to pick us up and we have to do an application....and even if we want to go by ourself our curfew is 8 which is ok bt we have to do an application for that too its just too much of a headache because we don't have time to go anywhere but even if we want to s just too much to go through for an hour of freedom lol. And we only have Sunday's off and the transportation doesn't go that day here so yeah lol but its whatever.


----------



## Bilal Ahmed Rai (Sep 23, 2012)

well i am also a student of 1st year mbbs in AMDC,the faculty is superb,the hostels are great,and i am very satisfied and enjoying my time in AMDC.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope you're also enjoying the ragging part.


----------



## Bilal Ahmed Rai (Sep 23, 2012)

well i am also the victim of severe ragging done by senior hostelites,but it was also fun.


----------



## Aima Lakhera (Dec 5, 2012)

Well ure in the boys hostel....big difference...your windows open! Lol


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

well in boys hostel windows also have a fence on them its not only in girls hostel


----------



## Aima Lakhera (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah bt our windows don't open n were not allowed out or even to walk to college...u guys have it easier than us u have to admit. Our life is from hostel to bus to college to bus n back to hostel


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

same as ours hostel to college to hostel we dont even have the bus part

- - - Updated - - -

same as ours hostel to college to hostel we dont even have the bus part


----------



## Aima Lakhera (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah but ure allowed to walk...were just cooped up trapped inside n the bus part is the worst!!!


----------



## Usman Shahzad (Jan 19, 2013)

what was the aggregate merit in amdc ?


----------



## Usman Shahzad (Jan 19, 2013)

what was the aggregate merit in amdc ?


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

Aima Lakhera said:


> the college is great and all...but i just think the hostel rules are way too strict. Maybe I should have just gone to FMH as planned initially :facepalm: :dead:


are you a nustian candidate or paying candidate???

- - - Updated - - -



Bilal Ahmed Rai said:


> well i am also the victim of severe ragging done by senior hostelites,but it was also fun.


are you a nustian candidate or paying candidate???


----------

